# Snakehead Count 1 in 2010



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had some wicked storms that cleared the water of all boats. ;D After the storm passed with only an hour delay in our trip we headed out to some very nice cool weather.. We got 30 nice LGMouth and my first snakehead of the season. Some great pics to share.


























































Wow what great trip.

Capt Mike


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

hey capt mike i just asked about snakeheads at bloom nice fishhhhhh.


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope you didn't release that snakehead.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Snakehead soup..........


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Snakeheads?*

Can i have that looks like a great shark bait.. What a nasty little fish. Great Photos of them bass Capt.


----------

